# Premium HD channels



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Just curious. When I check premium programming on Dish's website, for example Showtime, it shows 11 channels with that evening's programs, a few saying HD. However, at the bottom of the page it says "HD programming available ONLY on ShowtimeHD (East). All of the other premiums say this, too. Can anyone confirm that even though one would get multiple channels within a premium channel like Showtime, that there is only ONE that is in HD? I will only watch HD programming, so I'd be paying for a lot of stuff I'd never watch.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

HBO & Showtime, others only have one channel in their lineup that is in HD. You cannot just get the HD channel from them, you buy all or nothing no matter where you go. This is not something Dish controls, its contractual with these services.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

normang said:


> HBO & Showtime, others only have one channel in their lineup that is in HD. You cannot just get the HD channel from them, you buy all or nothing no matter where you go. This is not something Dish controls, its contractual with these services.


So are you saying that HBO and Showtime have more than one channel that is broadcast in HD? How many for each, and do you know this because you have the channels?
I know this isn't something Dish controls; I would be making the same decision regardless of who my content provider is.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as what Dish offers in premium HD, 1 HBO, 1 Cinemax, 1 Showtime and 1 Starz. Each is the east coast timezone of the main channel. As far as what each service offers in HD, many of the services have started to offer most of their channels in HD.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, garys. That confirms the one HD for each premium.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

IndyTim said:


> So are you saying that HBO and Showtime have more than one channel that is broadcast in HD? How many for each, and do you know this because you have the channels?
> I know this isn't something Dish controls; I would be making the same decision regardless of who my content provider is.


As "garys" noted, 1 HD channel per service on Dish at the moment.

All of them are expanding their HD offerings, but probably due to bandwidth and other issues, Dish isn't offering all the HD channels that are available now. HBO seems to have the most, Showtime seems to have the least at a cursory look of schedules.

Eventually when more of Dish's planned satellites are lauched, hopefully without issues, that more of these channels will come online. Though I suspect if that happens, rates for these premium channels will increase.


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

IndyTim said:


> Thanks, garys. That confirms the one HD for each premium.


Garys is correct. As far as not paying for it if you can't get it, that is your call. D* only offers the East & West Coast feeds of HBO & Cinemax (which essentially is no value added if you have a DVR). I am doing the $0.01/year Cinemax deal with Dish and it has been worth the money!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sam fisher said:


> I am doing the $0.01/year Cinemax deal with Dish and it has been worth the money!


 Yep, worth every penny.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yep, worth every penny.


And is that in HD?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

IndyTim said:


> And is that in HD?


Sure is.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

sam fisher said:


> Garys is correct. As far as not paying for it if you can't get it, that is your call. D* only offers the East & West Coast feeds of HBO & Cinemax (which essentially is no value added if you have a DVR). I am doing the $0.01/year Cinemax deal with Dish and it has been worth the money!


To be accurate Directv offers HBO E&W, Cinemax E&W, Showtime E&W, Showtime 2, The Movie Channel, Starz Comedy, Family, Kids and E&W in HD.

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380112


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yep, worth every penny.


OK, I'm in for the penny. Signed up this afternoon for the penny Cinemax deal, and it looks great in HD! Thanks, all.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

normang said:


> As "garys" noted, 1 HD channel per service on Dish at the moment.
> 
> All of them are expanding their HD offerings, but probably due to bandwidth and other issues, Dish isn't offering all the HD channels that are available now. HBO seems to have the most, Showtime seems to have the least at a cursory look of schedules.
> 
> Eventually when more of Dish's planned satellites are lauched, hopefully without issues, that more of these channels will come online. Though I suspect if that happens, rates for these premium channels will increase.


When premiums get more HD channels I'll get HBO again & drop VOOM, if it's still on Dish by then.


----------



## cjgarst (Jun 29, 2005)

cariera said:


> To be accurate Directv offers HBO E&W, Cinemax E&W, Showtime E&W, Showtime 2, The Movie Channel, Starz Comedy, Family, Kids and E&W in HD.
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380112


Yes, I worded that wrong. I meant that HBO & Cinemax only had essentially 1 HD channel available, so going to D* means nothing if you are going for those 2 packages (that is if you have a DVR). If you are into Starz, then hands down D* wins.


----------

